# how to mount floppy.img please[solved]

## dundas

Dear all:

        I'm trying to mount a dos floppy image *.img file and get the real files inside of it, by googling I found these:

```
mount -o loop /home/dundas/soft/programming/microsoftC60/DISK1.IMG /mnt/floppy/

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: device or resource busy (I translated this sentence in English here,might not be accurate words)

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

mount -o loop -t vfat /home/dundas/soft/programming/microsoftC60/DISK1.IMG /mnt/floppy/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

# dmesg | tail

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop1.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop1

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop1.

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop2.

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop2.

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop2.
```

I also tried to mount it by using -t msdos, and other filesystems...

but still it doesn't work, any clues please?

thank you!

----------

## nephros

The correct line for a read DOS foppy image should be

mount -o loop -t msdos floppy.img /mnt/something

which you say you did.

Are you sure the image isn't damaged? How did you create/get to this image?

----------

## dundas

 *nephros wrote:*   

> The correct line for a read DOS foppy image should be
> 
> mount -o loop -t msdos floppy.img /mnt/something
> 
> which you say you did.
> ...

 

Hi nephros, thx for replying, yes I did try that again, but it returns me the same error messge I posted before, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0....blar blar....

I tried to use HD-copy under windows for that img file, and it can be extracted to a floppy without problem.

----------

## revertex

 *nephros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount -o loop -t msdos floppy.img /mnt/something
> 
> 

 

this work's fine for me, right now it's exactly what i need to flash my bios.

----------

## dundas

 *revertex wrote:*   

>  *nephros wrote:*   
> 
> mount -o loop -t msdos floppy.img /mnt/something
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok.

I downloaded that img from the net, so I'm not sure if it can/cannot be used in linux, but it's the MSDOS 6.22 setup disks.

----------

## revertex

 *dundas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> I downloaded that img from the net, so I'm not sure if it can/cannot be used in linux, but it's the MSDOS 6.22 setup disks.

 

Same here, i haven't windows nor floppy disk, i used to use these foppy images to burn bootable cds with floppy emulation.

maybe a corrupted download?

take a look here, perhaps it should be helpful

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-136726-highlight-bios+flash.html\

http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html

if it's a floppy image and you want to put it in a floppy disk try

```
dd if=/path/to/img of=/dev/floppy bs=10k count=144 
```

Last edited by revertex on Fri Jan 06, 2006 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nephros

 *dundas wrote:*   

> I downloaded that img from the net, so I'm not sure if it can/cannot be used in linux, but it's the MSDOS 6.22 setup disks.

 

Try to redownload these.

Most likely the image is corrupt.

You can check it too with "file image.img"

If it shows "data" the image is corrupt for sure.

(Note that if it shows "x86 boot sector" or similar, it might be still be corrupt)

BTW, depending on what you want DOS for, you might want to look at http://www.freedos.org/ which is a very feature-rich DOS clone. Free Software, too!

----------

## dundas

nephros:

file DISK1.IMG returns data, so ya, I doubt it's corrupted 

I do heard of freedos, will look into it, sir.

revertex:

now I learned how to flash bios from linux.

I'm feeling really lucky being on gentoo forum, getting your sincere support, nephros and revertex, thank you both for giving me precise suggestions, happy new year!  :Smile: 

----------

## nephros

 *dundas wrote:*   

> I'm feeling really lucky being on gentoo forum, getting your sincere support, nephros and revertex, thank you both for giving me precise suggestions, happy new year! 

 

Same to you, glad to help; hope you succeed in getting it fixed.

When's New Year in China?

----------

## dundas

 *nephros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When's New Year in China?

 

precisely, New year 2006 from the Chinese traditional  calendar is Jan, 29th.

so Jan 28th in China is like the silent night for X'mas

it's gonna be crowded   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: [/quote]

----------

